# How to move 5GB from /usr to /root? [Urgent]



## Untamed (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello, I have been looking into the disklabel editor, but not found any solutions.
How do I take 5GB of space from /usr [which has 223 GB currently] and move it to /root?
I already have a full freebsd installed and files on the /usr.
Help is appreciated ASAP, thanks!


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 8, 2009)

The only way I now is to use dump everything, repartion disk, newfs, restore
But it's slow and requires additional HDD to keep dump files.


----------



## Untamed (Nov 8, 2009)

I need a way where I can cut out 5GB and move it from and to a different folder.. Thanks..


----------



## idle (Nov 8, 2009)

Use ln. This should be enough.


----------



## mix_room (Nov 8, 2009)

what is wrong with 
	
	



```
mv src dst
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 8, 2009)

Who puts 5G in /root? I'm assuming you don't need it for /root itself , but for something *in* /root, like a directory? 

In that case, [cmd=]mkdir -p /usr/root/thatdirectory[/cmd], and symlink to it from /root.


```
ln -s /usr/root/thatdirectory /root/
```

It will now be available as /root/thatdirectory (assuming everything is mounted )


----------



## anomie (Nov 8, 2009)

@Untamed: before you do anything brash, let's see the output of: 
`# df -h`

Maybe you could provide a little background on what's going on.


----------

